# Bellator on UK tv



## vonbash (Jan 18, 2012)

Is Bellator still being shown on Viva in the UK? Can't find anything up to date on their website and there's nothing showing on the programme guide. There's some good looking cards coming up so hopefully it still is !


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

As the last card was a PPV, I'm not sure if Viva had the rights to show it, thus a gap of time between events they're screening, I'm sure if the next event is televised as opposed to PPV we'll see it.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

As far as I know it is. Freeview 21 / Sky 357 and Virgin 317.

As per - http://uk.viva.tv/shows/bellator and http://bellator.com/schedule


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I assumed it was gone too. I haven't seen it for it's last few cards.


----------

